# Midnight Commander upgrading woes



## ZIMMAH (Jul 23, 2012)

So I looked through /usr/ports/UPDATING to see if there were any notes. There were none. The upgrade on the test server went without a hitch. Old version out, new version in. 

Since I had 12 more servers to go through I decided to do `# cd /usr/ports/misc/mc ; make ; make deinstall reinstall`. Probably should've used double empersants instead of semi colons, but didn't.

So I'm left with 12 servers that do not have Midnight Commander, because while compiling we run into the following:


```
(servername|pts/7) mc # make
===>  Building for mc-4.8.1.1_1
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1'
Making all in po
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1/po'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1/po'
Making all in lib
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1/lib'
Making all in event
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1/lib/event'
  CC     libmcevent_la-event.lo
preserve_args+= --silent: not found
preserve_args+= --tag CC: not found
base_compile+= cc: not found
base_compile+= -std=gnu99: not found
base_compile+= -DHAVE_CONFIG_H: not found
base_compile+= -I.: not found
eval: base_compile+= -I../..: not found
eval: base_compile+= -I/usr/local/include: not found
eval: base_compile+= -I../..: not found
eval: base_compile+= -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0: not found
eval: base_compile+= -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include: not found
eval: base_compile+= -DDATADIR=\"/usr/local/share/mc/\": not found
eval: base_compile+= -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\": not found
base_compile+= -Wcomment: not found
base_compile+= -Wdeclaration-after-statement: not found
base_compile+= -Wfloat-equal: not found
base_compile+= -Wformat: not found
base_compile+= -Wformat-security: not found
base_compile+= -Wimplicit: not found
base_compile+= -Wmissing-braces: not found
base_compile+= -Wmissing-declarations: not found
base_compile+= -Wmissing-prototypes: not found
base_compile+= -Wnested-externs: not found
base_compile+= -Wno-long-long: not found
base_compile+= -Wno-unreachable-code: not found
base_compile+= -Wparentheses: not found
base_compile+= -Wpointer-sign: not found
base_compile+= -Wreturn-type: not found
base_compile+= -Wsequence-point: not found
base_compile+= -Wshadow: not found
base_compile+= -Wsign-compare: not found
base_compile+= -Wswitch: not found
base_compile+= -Wuninitialized: not found
base_compile+= -Wunused-function: not found
base_compile+= -Wunused-label: not found
base_compile+= -Wunused-parameter: not found
base_compile+= -Wunused-value: not found
base_compile+= -Wunused-variable: not found
base_compile+= -Wwrite-strings: not found
base_compile+= -O2: not found
base_compile+= -pipe: not found
base_compile+= -fno-strict-aliasing: not found
base_compile+= -MT: not found
base_compile+= libmcevent_la-event.lo: not found
base_compile+= -MD: not found
base_compile+= -MP: not found
base_compile+= -MF: not found
eval: base_compile+= .deps/libmcevent_la-event.Tpo: not found
base_compile+= -c: not found
libtool: compile: you must specify a compilation command
libtool: compile: Try `libtool --help --mode=compile' for more information.
gmake[3]: *** [libmcevent_la-event.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1/lib/event'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1/lib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.8.1.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
```
 and that's will all the configure options off. I tried searching the forums, tried searching google, and except for some russian and chinese pages I didn't really find anything useful. The russian and chinese pages may have contained the information I was looking for but I'm not exactly fluent in either. I hope someone here can help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## ZIMMAH (Jul 23, 2012)

I should've put that in there. FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

Probably not related but I suggest updating to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.1 is going to be End-of-Life at the end of this month.


----------



## ZIMMAH (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't really upgrade a production server. Especially not during the day.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

You have about a week to plan it


----------



## ZIMMAH (Jul 23, 2012)

We'll be sticking with 8.1 for awhile. The ports still work on older systems.

I don't suppose you know the solution to my problem? Off th etop of your head?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

No, but there have been quite some changes to the OPTION framework. And since 8.1 is (close to) not being supported anymore they're not going to test if it works on 8.1.

Simply put after 31 July, 8.1 isn't supported anymore. No security updates, no ports fixed to run on 8.1 etc.


----------



## ZIMMAH (Jul 23, 2012)

So because it's close to not being supported it's not supported? There is no way I can upgrade to 8.3 right now since I'll be leaving on vacation soon and can't risk servers having problems.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## ZIMMAH (Jul 23, 2012)

The full and unabbreviated contents of /etc/make.conf:


```
# added by use.perl 2011-03-25 19:52:03
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```


----------

